

Can Kickstarter be used to develop a nanosat launcher? - nkoren
http://unreasonablerocket.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/ideas-about-business-and-request-for.html

======
nkoren
Paul Breed is no flake - he's the CEO of Netburner and a very serious, well-
respected rocketeer. The question is less whether he has the capability of
building a nanosat launcher -- which I suspect would probably cost around a
million dollars -- but more whether the crowdfunding model could raise that
kind of capital for something other than a video game.

